# Experience letter and Job Description



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I have read alot regarding experience letter with job description. This practice to mentioned JD in experience letter is not following in our region. The things that mentioned in my experience letter is name, company name, job duration and title. So can any one please help me to understand that what can be done now. To provide Job description on company letter head is really necessary?


Regards,


----------



## battulas78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I had similar apprehensions initially when i began, substitute for providing roles and responsibilities on the letter head is to obtain a statuory declaration from any of your line managers clearly mentioning your roles and responsibilities, please be careful in outlining your roles to that of the Job code you are applying.

Please free to write to me in case you need any clarifications.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

So this statutory declaration should also be on company letter head?


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

Experience letters are usually different from what is required by different assessing bodies. It is the same in India. What you need to ask your employer is for a specific reference letter on company letterhead which states your job profile/ duties on a day to day basis. Make sure your job profile is closely matched to the occupation description and job profile as per ANZSCO. 

If your organisation refuses to provide you this letter then you can make a statutory declaration/ affidavit stating your job profile. This can be made by you or by your manager if he is ok with it. This is usually a legal document and differs from country to country (not on a letterhead). However, the content should be the same as asked for by the assessing body - company name, position, salary, job profile, duration worked, manager name etc. 

Which occupation are you applying for?


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Well actually I am eyeing towards system engineer, but didnt have complete documents. Also I suppose we are close to their next policy phase......So I am still thinking when to do.


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

Have look at the ACS website. There is a Reference sample on their website. use that as the base even if you have to create your own stat dec or affidavit. 

If I were you I would get the skills assessment done anyway for when then next phase of quotas for system engineers open up. The process of assessment these days has been taking long so it may be worth having that ready to lodge.


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Dear, Tell me one thing that skill assessment/ACS requires which documents. Like my degree, experience letter and what. Do they also require IELTS result or the authority is different for IELTS?


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

IELTS is not required by ACS for Skill Assessment. It will be only required at the time of lodging your EOI.

I have seen your private message. Will respond back to you shortly.


----------



## chamber (Nov 29, 2013)

Mazdiar said:


> IELTS is not required by ACS for Skill Assessment. It will be only required at the time of lodging your EOI.
> 
> I have seen your private message. Will respond back to you shortly.


Dear Mazdiar,
1) Can you please inform in brief how to apply in ACS for skill assessment.
2) Do we have to send them original documents?
3) Do we have to apply only online?
4) what docs they require i mean if i am main applicant so does ACS require my wife and children as well like education documents, passport and birth certificates.
5) Do we pay them amount online by Credit Card

regards,
Chamber James
Argentina


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

chamber said:


> Dear Mazdiar,
> 1) Can you please inform in brief how to apply in ACS for skill assessment.
> 2) Do we have to send them original documents?
> 3) Do we have to apply only online?
> ...


Dear Chamber,

The best place for information on the ACS Application process is the ACS website: Australian Computer Society - ACS. On the right hand bar you will see a link to Migration Skills Assessment, where you will see further links to application process guidelines etc. The first link there in the center is the pdf file giving further information about the application process.

To answer your questions:
1. You do not have to send them any original documents. Only certified copies. Certification process differs from country to country but usually done
2. Yes you can apply online - on the left hand side under Migration Skills Assessment you will see a link for online application. Your certified documents can be uploaded as scanned copies.
3. If you are applying for skills assessment you do not need your wife and children's documents
4. Yes you can make the payment online by credit card.

Regards, 
Mazdiar


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi people
I have a query about this reference letter.
Is it mandatory to have the company seal on the letterhead? My supervisor agreed to give me a reference letter, but he said since he is not from HR section, he is not authorized to put a company seal on the reference letter, however he is ready to give it on the company letterhead with all his designation, phone no, email address on it. Without the seal, is it considered valid for visa processing, especially in DIBP?

Actually, I didn't give a reference letter for my skill assessment with TRA, instead I provided an SD of my own; and I got a positive report. So, should I continue with the same SD or this new reference letter will be an added advantage?

Thanks in advance

Delvy


----------



## lordmihir (Dec 8, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had similar apprehensions initially when i began, substitute for providing roles and responsibilities on the letter head is to obtain a statuory declaration from any of your line managers clearly mentioning your roles and responsibilities, please be careful in outlining your roles to that of the Job code you are applying.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

I am applying for ACS Assessment
I need a sample Statutory declaration format for the skills ICT Business Analyst
could you please help me on the statutory declaration format

Mihir


----------

